# Heart pounding fast and hard. Shortness of breath



## BMPierce (Jul 1, 2012)

Lately I've been feeling like I'm having trouble breathing, like I get shortness of breath easily. Also my heart has been pounding fast and hard, even when sitting down, or trying to relax.

For awhile I thought maybe it has to do with my seasonal allergies, and my fitness trainer said allergy meds can make a heart pound fast and hard (and taking allergy medication, and drinking soda is never a good idea).

Could that be the cause of it, or could it be something else?


----------



## The shy soldier (Apr 24, 2012)

I had the same symptoms A year Ago, it happened after having a bout of anxiety or after Mast*rb*ting, and was very frighting, so I went to a doctor and I discovered that i had High blood pressure. So he prescribed 2 medications for me and now I am fine...

I think you need to check your Bp...
Hope I could help...


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm no doctor but it could be anxiety, it is possible to get anxiety attacks out of nowhere because subconsciously you're still thinking about stuff....or you could have something wrong with your heart, see your doctor for an ECG & blood test & blood pressure....


----------



## Fawnhearted (Jul 24, 2012)

Have you tried cutting back on the caffeine and allergy meds?



tommo1234 said:


> I'm no doctor but it could be anxiety, it is possible to get anxiety attacks out of nowhere because subconsciously you're still thinking about stuff....or you could have something wrong with your heart, see your doctor for an ECG & blood test & blood pressure....


This was my first thought. People go to the ER a lot with anxiety attacks thinking they're having a heart attack, lol. You should get checked out of course but there's a good chance it's nothing serious, so try not to stress yourself out over it. :hug


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

You should take a trip to your doctor hun and get it sorted as soon as you can.


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

I had the same symtoms and it turns out I have TB. Turburculosis :/ It may not be but you should really get it checked out, especially if it hurts when you breath in and its sharp pain.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

You should get a medical evaluation first, to rule out any physical abnormalities.

And you may not believe me but try to eat well. Avoid foods made with dyes, artificial flavorings, MSG. Avoid sugary foods. 

Work on getting your stress level down. 

I actually had a problem with heart palpitations recently. I realized it was all anxiety related. What helps is to quickly think about something else. Your breathing will soon regulate.


----------

